# Ravioli tastes a bit "doughy", help?



## calid2006 (Jul 23, 2008)

I have been making homemade ravioli, and it is pretty delicious, but tastes a bit "doughy". I am simply using eggs and flour for the dough, rolling it out, and putting romano, mozerella and parmasan mixed with some egg as the filling. I then cut it up and boil it.
Again, tastes good, but a bit "doughy". Any suggestions? A tastier dough recipe? Cook longer?


----------



## babetoo (Jul 23, 2008)

i don't make pasta. someone here will be along to tell you. 

welcome to dc

babe


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Jul 23, 2008)

My only suggestion is to roll out your dough thinner, or cook it a tad longer, mayby just a pinch of salt in the dough


----------



## Sedagive (Jul 23, 2008)

Dave Hutchins said:


> My only suggestion is to roll out your dough thinner, or cook it a tad longer, mayby just a pinch of salt in the dough


 
I agree.  The dough should be really, really thin.  You could also try browning them just a bit in a skillet with a little olive oil after you take them out of the water.

Sedagive


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 23, 2008)

I agree, thinner, add alittle salt, and cook alittle longer.
I would chop some parsley into your cheeses, and although the parm is alittle salty, I would add a pinch, along with ground black pepper.
I also sift all my flour when I first bring it home, as I feel it's been sitting so long and becomes somewhat compacted. So 1cup is heavier first bought, then after sifting.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jul 23, 2008)

Roll it thinner before you fill it.  Use semolina flour.


----------



## Lizannd (Jul 24, 2008)

*I wonder if the choice of cheese has something to do*

with it.  Usually, there is ricotta cheese in the ravioli filling which may lighten the taste.


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 24, 2008)

Lizannd said:


> with it. Usually, there is ricotta cheese in the ravioli filling which may lighten the taste.


Oh, yeah, I didn't even notice that Liz. But of course you're correct. That would be where I'd add the parsley.  Calid, what about that, ricotta?


----------

